# The greatest back of all times.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 29, 2007)

Toss up between Barry Sanders and Jim Brown.


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 30, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Toss up between Barry Sanders and Jim Brown.



Can't go wrong with Barry, #20 was the man. Best thing to ever come out of Detroit, except for Robocop.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 31, 2007)

not sure if he meant running back...or back as in opposite of front.

Joel Stubbs is getting a lot of press about his back:


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeez, that's bordering on Gregg Valentino status.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 31, 2007)

Gordo said:


> not sure if he meant running back...or back as in opposite of front.
> 
> Joel Stubbs is getting a lot of press about his back:


Yeah, some say that his back is the greatest, but I don't know, it looks huge, but not redefined enough (yet).


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

the first post of the thread isnt working for me.. and are you serious? it isnt defined enough?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 31, 2007)

Joel stubbs a little while ago.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh and the first picture is go'n, for some reason.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

i used to think dorians back was better.. and i would still say he had the 2nd best back, but coleman has that title now.  his back development is insane


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 31, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Yeah, some say that his back is the greatest, but I don't know, it looks huge, but not redefined enough (yet).



In this picture his back makes everything else on him look odd....his arms and neck look way too small for his back...even though its big I don't care for how it looks.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i used to think dorians back was better.. and i would still say he had the 2nd best back, but coleman has that title now. his back development is insane


 
I still think Dorian FTW. Everything about it is just insanely proportioned. Dunno what it is, but i think it looks a bit better than Ronnie's.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Can't go wrong with Barry, #20 was the man. Best thing to ever come out of Detroit, except for Robocop.



one of the best movies to come out of the 80s..watched it again last night. Besides, Dorian will always have the best back. The drugs Coleman had his hands on weren't around in Dorian's time.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

Frikken rediculous.^^^^^ Just looks totally against nature.  Too much IMO..


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 3, 2007)

It's not real, photoshopshit, look at his right arm.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)

that pic is real.  its all over the net and on tons of bb websites.


----------



## rmcfar (Nov 3, 2007)

that pic is 100% fake. his right wrist is distorted and like an inch thick.
you can tell by the shading on his right lat and the distortion of his right arm that it is big time fake.
but he still had one of the greatest backs of all time
ronnie's detail and quality is just unmatched IMO


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)

fuck that you guys are high.. i dont think its photoshoped

Silvio Samuel


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2007)

that pic is just sic!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)




----------

